# C&C Red Alert 2



## leland (26. Dezember 2012)

Abend Leute,

ich habe mir in der Weihnachtsaktion von Origin die komplette C&C Collection zugelegt und wollte gerade es gerade mit nem Kumpel Online zocken. Aber die komischen Westwood Server sind down, hat jemand ne Möglichkeit wie man das trotzdem zusammen/gegeneinander spielen kann. Wenn möglich ohne Tunngle oder Hamachi.

MfG Leland


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt nen patch das das spiel auf tcp umstellt 
How to: Play Red Alert 2 (RA2) or Yuri’s Revenge (YR) over LAN using Windows XP/Vista : Divide By Zero - a blog by Kamran Ayub


----------



## leland (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig lese geht es bei dem Link um LAN spiele, meine frage war aber auf Online spiele mit C&C bezogen ^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Dezember 2012)

Tja wird doch im Link beschrieben. Ohne IPX installation geht nix und ab Vista hat M$ kein IPX mehr standard mäßig ihnstaliert.Das muss man nachträglich installieren.
Sofern man das protokoll für den lan adapter findet.
Die master Server sind seit langen down. daher muss man hamachi verwenden. Auch über das internet.


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2012)

Wobei ich dann doch eher zu Tunngle raten würde. Hamachi hat bis jetzt nur Probleme bei mir verursacht. 
Alternativ halt OpenRA zocken, ist Red Alert 1 allerdings open source und verfügt über einen guten Multiplayermodus und vielen anderen änderungen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Dezember 2012)

Nun ich habe mal etwas genaier gesucht und folgendes gefunden.
Fixes für cnc tk red alert(2) und lan sowie internet fix
Command & Conquer Communications Center Community forums - C&C1: Utilities/Patches
Command & Conquer Communications Center Community forums - RA1: Utilities/Patches
http://cnc-comm.com/community/index.php?action=downloads;cat=5


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Dezember 2012)

uuuuuuppps


----------



## leland (30. Dezember 2012)

hab neulich noch was von nem C&C forum gefunden was sich XWIS nennt gefunden, da kann sich nen online account erstellen muss für Renegade und Red Alert2 aber seinen CD-Key angeben, hat damit schon jemand erfahrung?


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

Noch nichts von gehört, hast mal einen Link?


----------



## C6C (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen ich habe 
da ein kleines problem und zwar 
habe ich und mein freund das spiel insterliert (C&C alarmstufe rot2)
so und wollen gegeneinander spielen haben auch sähmtliche patches und auch diesen  IPX insterliert 
funktioniert auch aber das problem is wenn er ein spiel erstellt und ich drinne bin und er eine karte auswählt 
steht bei ihm der andere spieler hat diese karte nicht 
und das gleiche ist bei mir auch wenn ich das spiel erstelle 
würde mich freuen wenn ihr ein paar tipps habt 
MFG C&C


----------

